# Sand Fleas / Ghost Shrimp



## Fishing_Fool (Apr 6, 2015)

I've lived here all my life but I've just recently gotten turned on to surf fishing. (No boat anymore :-( ) I am looking to get my own flea rake and ghost shrimp pump. Are there certain times of the year that the fleas are caught on the beach? What would be a good price for the pump/rake? Thanks everyone!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Easy to make but if you don't wanna fool with it I seen some slurp guns in gulf breeze b&t the other day


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

I have never been lucky to pump shrimp from the gulf side. I have pumped tons of shrimp from the sound in navarre though. I tossed some live ones off the pier and the whiting killed them instantly lol.....

I made my own pump gun.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Technique is very important, first time out I spent a hour and a half hunched over in the surf getting drenched for 9 shrimp and to kill 10 more. Don't press the pump down buy just vacuum them out with the suction. If you push the gun into the sand you will cut the shrimp in half. Also if you just vacuum the the hole a few times and find nothing if you keep an eye on the water you will sometimes find a ghost shrimp that got washed out of the holes you moved on from.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Those things look like aquatic scorpions. Are they what make those little mounds that look like underwater ant hills knee-deep in the gulf?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Another close up...and yup, they make all the holes you see in the sand


----------



## Fishing_Fool (Apr 6, 2015)

Awesome guys thanks for the replies! One more question, how do y'all prefer to rig them? I've fished with live shrimp before but these little buggers look like a cross between a shrimp and a crawfish lol. Thanks for all the help!


----------

